# Who can help me?with the problem of application of a schoolarshoip



## luyan1985 (Dec 18, 2007)

I am a guy from china.23 .I have graduated from a music school.a music teahcer recently.But still dying to get further education.My major is bel-canto.I am a high-bass which I have been practising and studying for years.Now I am totally confused about my future.and the postgraduate program.Actually I wanna get further education in an English speaking country.because this is the only languge I am able to handle with.of course except my native languge.haha.I don't wanna languge be my big problem.
I heard there''re many good conservotories in america where I like to be. 
who can give me some suggestions.about the music school in america.
And also how can I apply the schoolarship of that school which I desired as a chinese.
I need a detailed information about that .and curious to know if I can get a full-schoolarship .If it's possible..and how to apply .that's crucial
please please please.help me .I am in need of help.Thank you so much


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

hi! 
Check out Oberlin and Cincinnatti.

dj


----------



## luyan1985 (Dec 18, 2007)

Two amazing schools.Thank you so much.as a foreigner .Can I apply full-schoolarship if I am qulified to enter these two schools?


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

i do not know. why not contact them?
please check your personal messages.
eastman school of music and julliard are also well known.

dj


----------



## luyan1985 (Dec 18, 2007)

Thank you so much for answering.I tried to call them.they are in hlidays now.have to wait for a while.


----------

